# Please help - suffering from information overload.



## dannydee (26 Oct 2010)

Hi folks,

This is my first time posting on this site, as I'm just new but not just new to this site - completely new to the world of planted aquriums.

The information on this site is great but I think I'm suffering from information overload because I still don't feel anymore confident about his new venture.

I had originally planned on setting up a low tech tank but now I'm more iclined to try a DIY CO2 system. I have about 1.5wpg of lighting (which I know is low) in my 112ltr tank. Is it worth trying with CO2 with this amount of light?

Also, before reading too much on this site, I went and bought a load of eco complete. Along with this substrate, I bought a bottle of Easy-Life Profito and a bottle of Easy-Life EasyCarbo. Do I need to add nutrients to the substrate if I'm using Profito??

To start off with I only want to try ferns, mosses, anubias and some fast growing taller plants for the back.

Someone help me please - I thought plants were meant to ease stress!! haha

Cheers folks,
Dan


----------



## chilled84 (26 Oct 2010)

dannydee said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> This is my first time posting on this site, as I'm just new but not just new to this site - completely new to the world of planted aquriums.
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome to the world of UKAPS. Plants are indeed stress releaveing lol. What you have bought will do no harm. Carry on in the direction you was going. Dont bother with DIY co2, If you mean Yeast co2 as this will cause you a world of greif, And seeing that your new to it all, That is a thing you could do without, Just stick to the easy carbo and profito, The eco complete will give you all the nutrients you need down there and the profito will dose the water columbe. It sounds like your going the right direction to me. As for the light? Browse the lighting section and read up on low tech tank light, Thatll give you a direction to go in reference to the amount of light needed, I dont think youll need alot with what you aim to achieve. Just take it easy and dont over complecate things! Its realy not as hard as it may seem to be in the begining!


----------



## George Farmer (26 Oct 2010)

Hi dannydee,

In addition to chilled...

Personally I'd avoid DIY CO2 as it is relatively difficult to maintain stable levels.  Poor CO2 is a big algae trigger.

Easycarbo is an effective product and is good value.  A 1 litre bottle should last you over 6 months and cost less than 20 quid.  Pressurised CO2 is the best method of carbon dosing, but is relatively expensive.

1.5wpg is plenty to grow the plants you suggest.

Profito is a good quality product, but it does not add nitrogen and phosphorous.  However, with your lighting and undemanding plants, there should be sufficient via fish food and waste if you stock appropriately.  Do not overstock though, as it may cause algae issues.

Ecocomplete is a good substrate and in combination with your fertilisers should provide good plant growth without the need to add anything else.

It is worth mentioning that Vallis can be sensitive to Easycarbo, so think about that if you were considering that as a background plant.

I hope that answers some of your questions.  There's a lot to take in when you start this hobby, but we're here to help.


----------



## dannydee (26 Oct 2010)

Chilled84, George,

Thanks for that, an instant wait taken off my mind. Great information, just what I needed and a very quick reply, so thanks again.
Just one thing though: I had considered Vallis as a background plant. What would be a good alternative? Also, ( ha, actually two things) I know you need to have CO2 for Riccia fluitans to pearl underwater but how does it fair without CO2? I understand I'd not get the pearling but I'd be happy with it just growing.

Dan


----------



## chilled84 (26 Oct 2010)

dannydee said:
			
		

> Chilled84, George,
> 
> Thanks for that, an instant wait taken off my mind. Great information, just what I needed and a very quick reply, so thanks again.
> Just one thing though: I had considered Vallis as a background plant. What would be a good alternative? Also, ( ha, actually two things) I know you need to have CO2 for Riccia fluitans to pearl underwater but how does it fair without CO2? I understand I'd not get the pearling but I'd be happy with it just growing.
> ...



You should be able to grow it with just easy carbo. Another backround plant would hygrophilia polysperma.


----------



## dannydee (26 Oct 2010)

Cheers chilled84


----------

